# expansion joints on wood fascia boards



## sam1140 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am replacing the fascia board in my home with 1×8 pine wood. The south wall alone is 83' long, I am using 16' & 12' boards, they will be attached to the 2×6 rafters. I am planning to use 45 cut to joint the boards. I am confused about expansion joints, if I use 45 to joint the boards how you leave a gap?

(1) Can I joint the boards tight or leave a gap? (2) Is it better to joint the boards with a straight cut and leave a gap? (3) If I have to leave a gap, do I fill the gap with putty? (4) I received conflicting advise concerning nails or screws. Since I have to do 250', I would like to know what is best to use, screws, casing nails, or round head nails? I have a cordless paslode nailer I can use, or rent an air hammer if I have to, also what size nails or screws should I use?
I don't mind using round head nails and pain over them. To counter sink and putty so many nails would take me forever. Any advise and help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've dona a lot of facia boards in my life. Here is the way I did them. 45 the joint. The 45 will allow enough movement for the facia. Nail with #8 or #10 galvanized nails. I prefer #8. Don't leave a gap. The joint should always fall on a rafter. I typically used a nail gun, but hand drives will work. If you were going to leave the wood clear or stained get siding nails, they have a smaller head.


----------



## sam1140 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I am painting the boards. Concerning the nails, are they round head or the small casing nails? I can get galvanized nails with round head for my framing cordless paslode nail gun.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

galvanized nails with round heads for my framing cordless paslode nail gun will work just fine


----------



## sam1140 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks again for your help, using the paslode, I don't have to rent another nailer.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't leave a gap. Bevel the joint on a 45 degree bevel. Wood does not shrink or swell longitudinally (lengthwise).


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

also: face your joints so that from the most viewed angle you look "over" the joint and not "into" the joint.

looking---->_/___

where the underline is the back ( the side you do not see) of the facia, and the / represents the angle of the joint.


----------

